# ROLL.N.LOCK Bed cover



## Ironbark (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody use the Roll.n.lock bed covers on their trucks? 

I live in England and am getting a truck in a few weeks, but am worried that if I leave my saws in the back they'll get pinched if a stop at traffic lights. 

Just wondering what y'all think of 'em? Thanks.


----------



## Ted J (Mar 14, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody use the Roll.n.lock bed covers on their trucks?
> 
> ...



I've checked them out and they are very solid. A price tag for my 2006 Ram Short bed will run about $750 out the door, that's the reason I'm waiting. Other priorities come first.
Also don't forget to get the Pop-n-lock tailgate latch if you get the cover.

Later,
Ted


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for that Ted.

I just can't beleive how cheap they are over there. I'm getting Toyota Hilux with a 5" bed and it will be over $2000. I think they are a bit too heavy to carry back on an airline, so I might just have to pay the price.


----------



## ASD (Mar 15, 2008)

I Have One On An F150 And Love It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It Was About $800


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Any idea how much they weigh? I'm not going to pay over $2000 for one in the UK, so I might look at shipping.


----------

